# Help - Dog with Rice & Potato Allergy



## kanderson510 (Nov 16, 2010)

Does anyone know of any foods out there that aren't prescription that won't break the bank that does not contain rice or potato? My dog had a blood allergy test and his rice leves are 131, potato is at 83. I looked into Bil-Jac, but I also read their food contains a preservative (BHA) that's been proven to cause cancer in labratory rats. (Not sure if all dog foods contain this or not...haven't had enough time to check all the different brands yet.) He's currently on the Purina HA, which he does well on, but at $67.50 for 16lb bag, it only lasts him about 3 weeks, plus it has to be ordered. I've realized a lot of the more holistic/organic "grain free" foods are made with sweat potato which I've read is not in the same group as a regular potato...so I'm definitely open to trying this. His reactions are skin related, he usually gets very itchy and blotchy red spots. (He's white w/short hair so it's easy to see his skin.) Some reactions have been bowel related, but we're not sure if it's just a case of changing foods and sensative belly. 

Anyone out there had similar experience? I work full time, maintain a house and have 2 other dogs (one being a senior w/medical issues and prescriptions) and 2 cats and I'm on a tight budget, so cooking for him is not really an option either. I'm just trying to see if I have any other options or if anyone else has had this experience. 

Any help or tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

California Natural brand~ herring and sweet potato is one thing but you said sweet potato may be ok and dick van pattens brand sweet potatoes venison comes to mind but they both have sweet potato. These are not to bad in price !
Bil Jac as I recall has molasses and is just not a good food at all! There is a thread from a while back about Bil Jac you may want to check!


----------



## DarDog (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Nature's Variety Instinct foods are rice and potato free. I could be wrong though


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Theres several foods that use peas/pea starch or tapioca

Natures Variety Instinct (tapioca) or Prarie Venison and millet formula. 

Peas:

- Horizon Legacy
- Dogswell Nutrisca
-California natural grain free
-EVO herring and Salmon


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

wags said:


> California Natural brand~ herring and sweet potato is one thing but you said sweet potato may be ok and dick van pattens brand sweet potatoes venison comes to mind but they both have sweet potato. These are not to bad in price !
> Bil Jac as I recall has molasses and is just not a good food at all! There is a thread from a while back about Bil Jac you may want to check!


Also the california natural Grain Free Chicken Meal Formula is an option.


----------



## Woofers (Nov 14, 2010)

Canine Caviar has a Venison / Split Pea, Holistic Formula, no potoates or rice.


----------



## List (Oct 28, 2008)

I would personally go with Horizon Legacy and barring that Nature's Variety Instinct. Both good foods with no potato or rice.

Although, I've seen some allergy dogs do really well on GO!Natural Salmon and Oatmeal. The protein is low, but you could always add extras to boost that.


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

If the dog has severe issues wih kibble, try homecooked or raw.


----------

